# [solved] Regression from kernel 5.1.16 to 5.2.1

## dalu

Just a FYI. For some unknown reason (so far), switching from kernel 5.1.16 to kernel 5.2.1 caused my remote server to become unbootable.

Reverting back to kernel 5.1.16 made it boot again.

I know it's not just a network unavailable thingy because there is no systemd journal (other than the last successful boot) when chrooting from rescue system.

/etc/genkernel.conf

```

INSTALL="yes"

OLDCONFIG="yes"

MENUCONFIG="yes"

GCONFIG="no"

NCONFIG="no"

XCONFIG="no"

CLEAN="yes"

MRPROPER="yes"

MOUNTBOOT="no"

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"

USECOLOR="yes"

MICROCODE="yes"

MDADM="no"

DISKLABEL="yes"

GK_SHARE="${GK_SHARE:-/usr/share/genkernel}"

CACHE_DIR="/var/cache/genkernel"

DISTDIR="${GK_SHARE}/distfiles"

LOGFILE="/var/log/genkernel.log"

LOGLEVEL=1

DEFAULT_KERNEL_SOURCE="/usr/src/linux"

```

my little script I run each upgrade

```

cd /usr/src/

unlink linux

ln -s $1 linux

zcat /proc/config.gz > linux/.config

zcat /proc/config.gz > linux/config-current

cd

/usr/bin/genkernel --makeopts="-j8" --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/config-current --oldconfig --microcode all

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

```

# diff --unified config-current .config

--- config-current   2019-07-21 22:15:05.146340572 +0200

+++ .config   2019-07-21 22:15:28.756340289 +0200

@@ -1,6 +1,6 @@

 #

 # Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

-# Linux/x86 5.1.16-gentoo Kernel Configuration

+# Linux/x86 5.2.1-gentoo Kernel Configuration

 #

 

 #

@@ -65,6 +65,8 @@

 CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

 CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

 # CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_DEBUGFS is not set

+# end of IRQ subsystem

+

 CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_INIT=y

@@ -85,6 +87,8 @@

 # CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

 CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

 CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

+# end of Timers subsystem

+

 CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

 # CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

 # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

@@ -102,6 +106,8 @@

 CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

 CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

 # CONFIG_PSI is not set

+# end of CPU/Task time and stats accounting

+

 CONFIG_CPU_ISOLATION=y

 

 #

@@ -113,9 +119,12 @@

 CONFIG_TREE_SRCU=y

 CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

 CONFIG_RCU_NEED_SEGCBLIST=y

+# end of RCU Subsystem

+

 CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

 CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

 CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

+# CONFIG_IKHEADERS is not set

 CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

 CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

 CONFIG_PRINTK_SAFE_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=13

@@ -168,7 +177,6 @@

 # CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_PERFORMANCE is not set

 CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

 CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

-CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

 CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

@@ -214,15 +222,20 @@

 #

 CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

+# end of Kernel Performance Events And Counters

+

 CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

 # CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

 CONFIG_SLAB=y

 # CONFIG_SLUB is not set

 CONFIG_SLAB_MERGE_DEFAULT=y

 CONFIG_SLAB_FREELIST_RANDOM=y

+# CONFIG_SHUFFLE_PAGE_ALLOCATOR is not set

 CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION=y

 CONFIG_PROFILING=y

 CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

+# end of General setup

+

 CONFIG_64BIT=y

 CONFIG_X86_64=y

 CONFIG_X86=y

@@ -239,9 +252,7 @@

 CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

-CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

-CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

@@ -255,7 +266,6 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

 CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

 CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

-CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

 CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

@@ -339,6 +349,8 @@

 CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_RAPL=y

 CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_CSTATE=y

 # CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_AMD_POWER is not set

+# end of Performance monitoring

+

 CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

 CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

 CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION=y

@@ -407,6 +419,8 @@

 # CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

 CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

+# end of Processor type and features

+

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ADD_PAGES=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

@@ -508,6 +522,7 @@

 #

 # shared options

 #

+# end of CPU Frequency scaling

 

 #

 # CPU Idle

@@ -516,7 +531,10 @@

 CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

 CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

 # CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_TEO is not set

+# end of CPU Idle

+

 # CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

+# end of Power management and ACPI options

 

 #

 # Bus options (PCI etc.)

@@ -527,6 +545,7 @@

 CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

 CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

 # CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

+# end of Bus options (PCI etc.)

 

 #

 # Binary Emulations

@@ -537,7 +556,8 @@

 CONFIG_COMPAT=y

 CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

 CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

-CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

+# end of Binary Emulations

+

 CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_GUP=y

 

 #

@@ -564,6 +584,8 @@

 CONFIG_EFI_RUNTIME_WRAPPERS=y

 # CONFIG_EFI_CAPSULE_LOADER is not set

 # CONFIG_EFI_TEST is not set

+# end of EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface) Support

+

 CONFIG_UEFI_CPER=y

 CONFIG_UEFI_CPER_X86=y

 CONFIG_EFI_EARLYCON=y

@@ -571,6 +593,9 @@

 #

 # Tegra firmware driver

 #

+# end of Tegra firmware driver

+# end of Firmware Drivers

+

 CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQFD=y

@@ -622,6 +647,7 @@

 CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_FORTIFY_SOURCE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SET_MEMORY=y

+CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SET_DIRECT_MAP=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_THREAD_STRUCT_WHITELIST=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

@@ -685,23 +711,27 @@

 # CONFIG_REFCOUNT_FULL is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_PREL32_RELOCATIONS=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_USE_MEMREMAP_PROT=y

+# CONFIG_LOCK_EVENT_COUNTS is not set

 

 #

 # GCOV-based kernel profiling

 #

 # CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

+# end of GCOV-based kernel profiling

+

 CONFIG_PLUGIN_HOSTCC="g++"

 CONFIG_HAVE_GCC_PLUGINS=y

 CONFIG_GCC_PLUGINS=y

+

+#

+# GCC plugins

+#

 # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_LATENT_ENTROPY is not set

-CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK=y

-# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_USER is not set

-# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF is not set

-CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF_ALL=y

-# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_VERBOSE is not set

 # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_RANDSTRUCT is not set

-# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STACKLEAK is not set

+# end of GCC plugins

+# end of General architecture-dependent options

+

 CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

 CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

 CONFIG_MODULES=y

@@ -759,6 +789,8 @@

 CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

 CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION=y

 # CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION is not set

+# end of Partition Types

+

 CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

 CONFIG_BLK_MQ_PCI=y

 CONFIG_BLK_MQ_VIRTIO=y

@@ -771,6 +803,8 @@

 CONFIG_MQ_IOSCHED_KYBER=y

 CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ=y

 CONFIG_BFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y

+# end of IO Schedulers

+

 CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

 CONFIG_PADATA=y

 CONFIG_ASN1=y

@@ -801,6 +835,7 @@

 CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

 CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

 CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

+# end of Executable file formats

 

 #

 # Memory Management options

@@ -813,7 +848,6 @@

 CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

 CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

-CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

 CONFIG_MEMORY_ISOLATION=y

 # CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

 CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

@@ -821,6 +855,7 @@

 CONFIG_BALLOON_COMPACTION=y

 CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

 CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

+CONFIG_CONTIG_ALLOC=y

 CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

 CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

 CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

@@ -851,11 +886,14 @@

 # CONFIG_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT is not set

 CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ZONE_DEVICE=y

+CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_HMM_MIRROR=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_USES_HIGH_VMA_FLAGS=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PKEYS=y

 # CONFIG_PERCPU_STATS is not set

 # CONFIG_GUP_BENCHMARK is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PTE_SPECIAL=y

+# end of Memory Management options

+

 CONFIG_NET=y

 CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

 CONFIG_NET_INGRESS=y

@@ -916,9 +954,6 @@

 CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

 CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

 CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

-CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

 CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

 CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

 CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=m

@@ -957,10 +992,6 @@

 CONFIG_IPV6_ILA=m

 CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

 CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

 CONFIG_IPV6_VTI=m

 CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

 CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD=y

@@ -1026,7 +1057,6 @@

 CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_HELPER=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_GLUE_CT=y

 CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

 CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

 CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

 CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

@@ -1091,6 +1121,7 @@

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

@@ -1147,6 +1178,8 @@

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

 CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

+# end of Core Netfilter Configuration

+

 CONFIG_IP_SET=m

 CONFIG_IP_SET_MAX=256

 CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IP=m

@@ -1249,6 +1282,7 @@

 CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

 CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

 CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

+# end of IP: Netfilter Configuration

 

 #

 # IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

@@ -1277,6 +1311,8 @@

 CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

 CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

 # CONFIG_IP6_NF_NAT is not set

+# end of IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

+

 CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

 # CONFIG_NF_TABLES_BRIDGE is not set

 CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

@@ -1311,11 +1347,14 @@

 CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=y

 # CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=y

+# end of DCCP CCIDs Configuration

 

 #

 # DCCP Kernel Hacking

 #

 # CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set

+# end of DCCP Kernel Hacking

+

 CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

 # CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

 CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

@@ -1350,7 +1389,19 @@

 CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

 CONFIG_NET_DSA=m

-CONFIG_NET_DSA_LEGACY=y

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_8021Q is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_BRCM is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_BRCM_PREPEND is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_GSWIP is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_DSA is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_EDSA is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_MTK is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_KSZ is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_KSZ9477 is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_QCA is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_LAN9303 is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_SJA1105 is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_TRAILER is not set

 CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

 CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

 CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP=y

@@ -1456,6 +1507,7 @@

 # CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_NC is not set

 CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_DEBUGFS=y

 # CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_DEBUG is not set

+CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_SYSFS=y

 # CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_TRACING is not set

 CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH=m

 CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH_GRE=m

@@ -1491,6 +1543,9 @@

 #

 CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

 # CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

+# end of Network testing

+# end of Networking options

+

 # CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

 # CONFIG_CAN is not set

 # CONFIG_BT is not set

@@ -1534,7 +1589,7 @@

 CONFIG_DST_CACHE=y

 CONFIG_GRO_CELLS=y

 CONFIG_NET_SOCK_MSG=y

-# CONFIG_NET_DEVLINK is not set

+CONFIG_NET_DEVLINK=y

 CONFIG_FAILOVER=m

 CONFIG_HAVE_EBPF_JIT=y

 

@@ -1580,6 +1635,8 @@

 #

 # Cadence PCIe controllers support

 #

+# end of Cadence PCIe controllers support

+

 # CONFIG_VMD is not set

 

 #

@@ -1587,16 +1644,21 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_PCIE_DW_PLAT_HOST is not set

 # CONFIG_PCI_MESON is not set

+# end of DesignWare PCI Core Support

+# end of PCI controller drivers

 

 #

 # PCI Endpoint

 #

 # CONFIG_PCI_ENDPOINT is not set

+# end of PCI Endpoint

 

 #

 # PCI switch controller drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_PCI_SW_SWITCHTEC is not set

+# end of PCI switch controller drivers

+

 # CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

 # CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

 

@@ -1617,6 +1679,8 @@

 CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

 CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y

 # CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

+# end of Firmware loader

+

 CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

@@ -1628,10 +1692,13 @@

 CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=m

 CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

 # CONFIG_DMA_FENCE_TRACE is not set

+# end of Generic Driver Options

 

 #

 # Bus devices

 #

+# end of Bus devices

+

 # CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

 # CONFIG_GNSS is not set

 # CONFIG_MTD is not set

@@ -1674,6 +1741,7 @@

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

 # CONFIG_NVME_FC is not set

 # CONFIG_NVME_TARGET is not set

+# end of NVME Support

 

 #

 # Misc devices

@@ -1710,11 +1778,15 @@

 CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

 # CONFIG_EEPROM_IDT_89HPESX is not set

 # CONFIG_EEPROM_EE1004 is not set

+# end of EEPROM support

+

 # CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

 

 #

 # Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

 #

+# end of Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

+

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

 

 #

@@ -1765,12 +1837,16 @@

 #

 # VOP Driver

 #

+# end of Intel MIC & related support

+

 # CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

 # CONFIG_ECHO is not set

 # CONFIG_MISC_ALCOR_PCI is not set

 # CONFIG_MISC_RTSX_PCI is not set

 # CONFIG_MISC_RTSX_USB is not set

 # CONFIG_HABANA_AI is not set

+# end of Misc devices

+

 CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

 # CONFIG_IDE is not set

 

@@ -1809,6 +1885,8 @@

 CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

 CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

 CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=y

+# end of SCSI Transports

+

 CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

 # CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

 # CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

@@ -1874,6 +1952,8 @@

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA is not set

+# end of SCSI device support

+

 CONFIG_ATA=y

 CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

 CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

@@ -2001,6 +2081,7 @@

 CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=m

 CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=m

 CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m

+# CONFIG_DM_DUST is not set

 CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

 CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY=m

 CONFIG_DM_VERITY=m

@@ -2016,6 +2097,8 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

 # CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

+# end of IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

+

 # CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

 CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

 CONFIG_MII=m

@@ -2093,6 +2176,8 @@

 # CONFIG_NET_DSA_REALTEK_SMI is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_DSA_SMSC_LAN9303_I2C is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_DSA_SMSC_LAN9303_MDIO is not set

+# end of Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

+

 CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

 CONFIG_MDIO=m

 CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

@@ -2298,7 +2383,6 @@

 CONFIG_TEHUTI=m

 CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI=y

 # CONFIG_TI_CPSW_PHY_SEL is not set

-# CONFIG_TI_CPSW_ALE is not set

 # CONFIG_TLAN is not set

 CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA=y

 CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

@@ -2307,6 +2391,8 @@

 CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET=y

 # CONFIG_WIZNET_W5100 is not set

 # CONFIG_WIZNET_W5300 is not set

+CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_XILINX=y

+# CONFIG_XILINX_LL_TEMAC is not set

 CONFIG_FDDI=y

 CONFIG_DEFXX=m

 CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO=y

@@ -2332,7 +2418,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SFP is not set

 # CONFIG_AMD_PHY is not set

 # CONFIG_AQUANTIA_PHY is not set

-# CONFIG_ASIX_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_AX88796B_PHY is not set

 # CONFIG_AT803X_PHY is not set

 # CONFIG_BCM7XXX_PHY is not set

 # CONFIG_BCM87XX_PHY is not set

@@ -2510,6 +2596,7 @@

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

 CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1050 is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_DLINK_DIR685 is not set

@@ -2653,6 +2740,7 @@

 # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X is not set

 # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ZET6223 is not set

 # CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ROHM_BU21023 is not set

+# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_IQS5XX is not set

 CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

 # CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

 # CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

@@ -2692,13 +2780,14 @@

 # CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

 # CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

 # CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2 is not set

-# CONFIG_SERIO_OLPC_APSP is not set

 # CONFIG_USERIO is not set

 CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

 CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

 CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

 CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

 CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

+# end of Hardware I/O ports

+# end of Input device support

 

 #

 # Character devices

@@ -2715,6 +2804,7 @@

 # CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

 # CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

 # CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

+# CONFIG_NULL_TTY is not set

 CONFIG_LDISC_AUTOLOAD=y

 CONFIG_DEVMEM=y

 CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

@@ -2758,6 +2848,8 @@

 # CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

 # CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

 # CONFIG_SERIAL_FSL_LPUART is not set

+# end of Serial drivers

+

 # CONFIG_SERIAL_DEV_BUS is not set

 # CONFIG_VIRTIO_CONSOLE is not set

 # CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

@@ -2777,6 +2869,8 @@

 # CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

 CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

 # CONFIG_XILLYBUS is not set

+# end of Character devices

+

 # CONFIG_RANDOM_TRUST_CPU is not set

 

 #

@@ -2804,6 +2898,7 @@

 CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

 CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

 CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_AMD_MP2 is not set

 CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

 # CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

@@ -2846,11 +2941,15 @@

 # Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_I2C_MLXCPLD is not set

+# end of I2C Hardware Bus support

+

 # CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_SLAVE is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

+# end of I2C support

+

 # CONFIG_I3C is not set

 # CONFIG_SPI is not set

 # CONFIG_SPMI is not set

@@ -2874,6 +2973,8 @@

 #

 CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=y

 # CONFIG_DP83640_PHY is not set

+# end of PTP clock support

+

 CONFIG_PINCTRL=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_PINCTRL is not set

 # CONFIG_PINCTRL_AMD is not set

@@ -3003,7 +3104,6 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7802 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7904 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_NPCM7XX is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_OCC_P8_I2C is not set

 CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

 # CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

@@ -3083,7 +3183,11 @@

 # ACPI INT340X thermal drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL is not set

+# end of ACPI INT340X thermal drivers

+

 # CONFIG_INTEL_PCH_THERMAL is not set

+# end of Intel thermal drivers

+

 CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

 CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE=y

 # CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

@@ -3091,6 +3195,11 @@

 # CONFIG_WATCHDOG_SYSFS is not set

 

 #

+# Watchdog Pretimeout Governors

+#

+# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_PRETIMEOUT_GOV is not set

+

+#

 # Watchdog Device Drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

@@ -3147,11 +3256,6 @@

 # USB-based Watchdog Cards

 #

 # CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

-

-#

-# Watchdog Pretimeout Governors

-#

-# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_PRETIMEOUT_GOV is not set

 CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

 CONFIG_SSB=m

 CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

@@ -3221,6 +3325,8 @@

 # CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

+# end of Multifunction device drivers

+

 # CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

 CONFIG_RC_CORE=y

 CONFIG_RC_MAP=y

@@ -3270,20 +3376,21 @@

 # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA9950 is not set

+# end of I2C encoder or helper chips

 

 #

 # ARM devices

 #

+# end of ARM devices

+

 # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set

 

 #

 # ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration

 #

+# end of ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration

 

-#

-# AMD Library routines

-#

 # CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

 CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

 # CONFIG_DRM_I915_ALPHA_SUPPORT is not set

@@ -3308,6 +3415,8 @@

 # Display Panels

 #

 # CONFIG_DRM_PANEL_RASPBERRYPI_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

+# end of Display Panels

+

 CONFIG_DRM_BRIDGE=y

 CONFIG_DRM_PANEL_BRIDGE=y

 

@@ -3315,9 +3424,12 @@

 # Display Interface Bridges

 #

 # CONFIG_DRM_ANALOGIX_ANX78XX is not set

+# end of Display Interface Bridges

+

 # CONFIG_DRM_ETNAVIV is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_HISI_HIBMC is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_TINYDRM is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_VBOXVIDEO is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_LEGACY is not set

 CONFIG_DRM_PANEL_ORIENTATION_QUIRKS=y

 

@@ -3386,7 +3498,11 @@

 # CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

 # CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set

 # CONFIG_FB_SM712 is not set

-CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

+# end of Frame buffer Devices

+

+#

+# Backlight & LCD device support

+#

 CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

 # CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

 CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

@@ -3400,6 +3516,8 @@

 # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP is not set

 # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_BD6107 is not set

 # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ARCXCNN is not set

+# end of Backlight & LCD device support

+

 CONFIG_HDMI=y

 

 #

@@ -3414,7 +3532,11 @@

 CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

 # CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

 # CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DEFERRED_TAKEOVER is not set

+# end of Console display driver support

+

 # CONFIG_LOGO is not set

+# end of Graphics support

+

 # CONFIG_SOUND is not set

 

 #

@@ -3443,6 +3565,7 @@

 CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

 # CONFIG_HID_CORSAIR is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_COUGAR is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_MACALLY is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_CMEDIA is not set

 CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

 # CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

@@ -3511,6 +3634,7 @@

 # CONFIG_HID_THINGM is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_UDRAW_PS3 is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_U2FZERO is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_WIIMOTE is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_XINMO is not set

@@ -3518,6 +3642,7 @@

 # CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_ALPS is not set

+# end of Special HID drivers

 

 #

 # USB HID support

@@ -3525,16 +3650,21 @@

 CONFIG_USB_HID=m

 # CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

 CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

+# end of USB HID support

 

 #

 # I2C HID support

 #

 # CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

+# end of I2C HID support

 

 #

 # Intel ISH HID support

 #

 # CONFIG_INTEL_ISH_HID is not set

+# end of Intel ISH HID support

+# end of HID support

+

 CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

 CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_USB_COMMON=m

@@ -3723,6 +3853,8 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_ISP1301 is not set

+# end of USB Physical Layer drivers

+

 # CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

 # CONFIG_TYPEC is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_ROLE_SWITCH is not set

@@ -3741,6 +3873,7 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_LEDS_APU is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_LM3530 is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_LM3532 is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_LM3642 is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

@@ -3932,6 +4065,8 @@

 CONFIG_SYNC_FILE=y

 # CONFIG_SW_SYNC is not set

 # CONFIG_UDMABUF is not set

+# end of DMABUF options

+

 CONFIG_DCA=m

 CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY=y

 # CONFIG_IMG_ASCII_LCD is not set

@@ -3974,6 +4109,8 @@

 # Microsoft Hyper-V guest support

 #

 # CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

+# end of Microsoft Hyper-V guest support

+

 # CONFIG_STAGING is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

 CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

@@ -3991,6 +4128,8 @@

 # CONFIG_COMMON_CLK_SI544 is not set

 # CONFIG_COMMON_CLK_CDCE706 is not set

 # CONFIG_COMMON_CLK_CS2000_CP is not set

+# end of Common Clock Framework

+

 # CONFIG_HWSPINLOCK is not set

 

 #

@@ -3999,6 +4138,8 @@

 CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

 CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

 CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

+# end of Clock Source drivers

+

 CONFIG_MAILBOX=y

 CONFIG_PCC=y

 # CONFIG_ALTERA_MBOX is not set

@@ -4009,6 +4150,8 @@

 #

 # Generic IOMMU Pagetable Support

 #

+# end of Generic IOMMU Pagetable Support

+

 # CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUGFS is not set

 # CONFIG_IOMMU_DEFAULT_PASSTHROUGH is not set

 # CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

@@ -4023,12 +4166,15 @@

 # Remoteproc drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_REMOTEPROC is not set

+# end of Remoteproc drivers

 

 #

 # Rpmsg drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_RPMSG_QCOM_GLINK_RPM is not set

 # CONFIG_RPMSG_VIRTIO is not set

+# end of Rpmsg drivers

+

 # CONFIG_SOUNDWIRE is not set

 

 #

@@ -4038,28 +4184,49 @@

 #

 # Amlogic SoC drivers

 #

+# end of Amlogic SoC drivers

+

+#

+# Aspeed SoC drivers

+#

+# end of Aspeed SoC drivers

 

 #

 # Broadcom SoC drivers

 #

+# end of Broadcom SoC drivers

 

 #

 # NXP/Freescale QorIQ SoC drivers

 #

+# end of NXP/Freescale QorIQ SoC drivers

 

 #

 # i.MX SoC drivers

 #

+# end of i.MX SoC drivers

+

+#

+# IXP4xx SoC drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_IXP4XX_QMGR is not set

+# CONFIG_IXP4XX_NPE is not set

+# end of IXP4xx SoC drivers

 

 #

 # Qualcomm SoC drivers

 #

+# end of Qualcomm SoC drivers

+

 # CONFIG_SOC_TI is not set

 

 #

 # Xilinx SoC drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_XILINX_VCU is not set

+# end of Xilinx SoC drivers

+# end of SOC (System On Chip) specific Drivers

+

 # CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

 # CONFIG_EXTCON is not set

 # CONFIG_MEMORY is not set

@@ -4072,6 +4239,8 @@

 # IRQ chip support

 #

 CONFIG_ARM_GIC_MAX_NR=1

+# end of IRQ chip support

+

 # CONFIG_IPACK_BUS is not set

 # CONFIG_RESET_CONTROLLER is not set

 # CONFIG_FMC is not set

@@ -4083,12 +4252,16 @@

 # CONFIG_BCM_KONA_USB2_PHY is not set

 # CONFIG_PHY_PXA_28NM_HSIC is not set

 # CONFIG_PHY_PXA_28NM_USB2 is not set

+# end of PHY Subsystem

+

 # CONFIG_POWERCAP is not set

 # CONFIG_MCB is not set

 

 #

 # Performance monitor support

 #

+# end of Performance monitor support

+

 CONFIG_RAS=y

 # CONFIG_RAS_CEC is not set

 # CONFIG_THUNDERBOLT is not set

@@ -4097,6 +4270,8 @@

 # Android

 #

 # CONFIG_ANDROID is not set

+# end of Android

+

 CONFIG_LIBNVDIMM=y

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PMEM is not set

 CONFIG_ND_BLK=y

@@ -4107,17 +4282,22 @@

 CONFIG_DAX=m

 # CONFIG_DEV_DAX is not set

 CONFIG_NVMEM=y

+CONFIG_NVMEM_SYSFS=y

 

 #

 # HW tracing support

 #

 # CONFIG_STM is not set

 # CONFIG_INTEL_TH is not set

+# end of HW tracing support

+

 # CONFIG_FPGA is not set

 # CONFIG_UNISYS_VISORBUS is not set

 # CONFIG_SIOX is not set

 # CONFIG_SLIMBUS is not set

 # CONFIG_INTERCONNECT is not set

+# CONFIG_COUNTER is not set

+# end of Device Drivers

 

 #

 # File systems

@@ -4215,6 +4395,7 @@

 CONFIG_CACHEFILES=m

 # CONFIG_CACHEFILES_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_CACHEFILES_HISTOGRAM is not set

+# end of Caches

 

 #

 # CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

@@ -4223,6 +4404,7 @@

 CONFIG_JOLIET=y

 CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

 CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

+# end of CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

 

 #

 # DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

@@ -4236,6 +4418,7 @@

 CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

 # CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

+# end of DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

 

 #

 # Pseudo filesystems

@@ -4257,6 +4440,8 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GIGANTIC_PAGE=y

 CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

 # CONFIG_EFIVAR_FS is not set

+# end of Pseudo filesystems

+

 CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

 # CONFIG_ORANGEFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

@@ -4370,6 +4555,8 @@

 CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

 CONFIG_DLM=m

 # CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_UNICODE is not set

+# end of File systems

 

 #

 # Security options

@@ -4391,6 +4578,25 @@

 # CONFIG_STATIC_USERMODEHELPER is not set

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

 CONFIG_LSM="yama,loadpin,safesetid,integrity"

+

+#

+# Kernel hardening options

+#

+CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK=y

+

+#

+# Memory initialization

+#

+# CONFIG_INIT_STACK_NONE is not set

+# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_USER is not set

+# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF is not set

+CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF_ALL=y

+# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_VERBOSE is not set

+# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STACKLEAK is not set

+# end of Memory initialization

+# end of Kernel hardening options

+# end of Security options

+

 CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

 CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

 CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

@@ -4418,9 +4624,6 @@

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_KPP2=y

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_KPP=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_ACOMP2=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_RSA=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_DH=m

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECDH=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER=m

@@ -4438,6 +4641,15 @@

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_ENGINE=m

 

 #

+# Public-key cryptography

+#

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_RSA=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DH=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECC=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECDH=m

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECRDSA is not set

+

+#

 # Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

 #

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=m

@@ -4612,6 +4824,8 @@

 # CONFIG_SYSTEM_EXTRA_CERTIFICATE is not set

 # CONFIG_SECONDARY_TRUSTED_KEYRING is not set

 # CONFIG_SYSTEM_BLACKLIST_KEYRING is not set

+# end of Certificates for signature checking

+

 CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

 

 #

@@ -4619,12 +4833,14 @@

 #

 CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=m

 CONFIG_RAID6_PQ_BENCHMARK=y

+# CONFIG_PACKING is not set

 CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

-CONFIG_RATIONAL=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNLEN_USER=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_NET_UTILS=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

+# CONFIG_CORDIC is not set

+CONFIG_RATIONAL=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_USE_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

@@ -4701,7 +4917,6 @@

 # CONFIG_GLOB_SELFTEST is not set

 CONFIG_NLATTR=y

 CONFIG_CLZ_TAB=y

-# CONFIG_CORDIC is not set

 CONFIG_DDR=y

 CONFIG_IRQ_POLL=y

 CONFIG_MPILIB=y

@@ -4715,8 +4930,10 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PMEM_API=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_UACCESS_FLUSHCACHE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_UACCESS_MCSAFE=y

+CONFIG_ARCH_STACKWALK=y

 CONFIG_SBITMAP=y

 # CONFIG_STRING_SELFTEST is not set

+# end of Library routines

 

 #

 # Kernel hacking

@@ -4732,6 +4949,7 @@

 CONFIG_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL_DEFAULT=4

 # CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

 # CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

+# end of printk and dmesg options

 

 #

 # Compile-time checks and compiler options

@@ -4744,14 +4962,18 @@

 CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

 CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

 # CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

+# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH is not set

 CONFIG_SECTION_MISMATCH_WARN_ONLY=y

 CONFIG_STACK_VALIDATION=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set

+# end of Compile-time checks and compiler options

+

 CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

 CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ_DEFAULT_ENABLE=0x1

 CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ_SERIAL=y

 CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

+CONFIG_DEBUG_MISC=y

 

 #

 # Memory Debugging

@@ -4772,12 +4994,12 @@

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

 CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

-CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KASAN=y

 CONFIG_CC_HAS_KASAN_GENERIC=y

 # CONFIG_KASAN is not set

 CONFIG_KASAN_STACK=1

+# end of Memory Debugging

+

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_KCOV=y

 CONFIG_CC_HAS_SANCOV_TRACE_PC=y

 # CONFIG_KCOV is not set

@@ -4791,6 +5013,8 @@

 # CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

 # CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set

 # CONFIG_WQ_WATCHDOG is not set

+# end of Debug Lockups and Hangs

+

 # CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS is not set

 CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

 CONFIG_PANIC_TIMEOUT=0

@@ -4816,12 +5040,14 @@

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

 # CONFIG_LOCK_TORTURE_TEST is not set

 # CONFIG_WW_MUTEX_SELFTEST is not set

+# end of Lock Debugging (spinlocks, mutexes, etc...)

+

 CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

 # CONFIG_WARN_ALL_UNSEEDED_RANDOM is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

 CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_PI_LIST is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_PLIST is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set

@@ -4834,6 +5060,8 @@

 CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=21

 # CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

 # CONFIG_RCU_EQS_DEBUG is not set

+# end of RCU Debugging

+

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

 # CONFIG_CPU_HOTPLUG_STATE_CONTROL is not set

@@ -4895,6 +5123,7 @@

 # CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_TEST is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_HEXDUMP is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_STRING_HELPERS is not set

+# CONFIG_TEST_STRSCPY is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_KSTRTOX is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_PRINTF is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_BITMAP is not set

@@ -4949,13 +5178,13 @@

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS is not set

 # CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_ENTRY is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_NMI_SELFTEST is not set

 CONFIG_X86_DEBUG_FPU=y

 # CONFIG_PUNIT_ATOM_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_UNWINDER_ORC=y

 # CONFIG_UNWINDER_FRAME_POINTER is not set

+# end of Kernel hacking

 

 #

 # Gentoo Linux

@@ -4969,3 +5198,5 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT is not set

 CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD=y

+# end of Support for init systems, system and service managers

+# end of Gentoo Linux

```

Last edited by dalu on Mon Sep 09, 2019 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deagol

This reminds me of a similar issue I had when updating to 5.2.

But that's only applicable here if you would use btrfs for the boot/root FS: 5.2 started to verify more and was very unhappy about some invalid generations numbers probably created by the unusual procedure I used to install gentoo on the virtual server.

I got sorted it sorted out here: https://lore.kernel.org/linux-btrfs/6e764f38-a8dd-19e2-e885-3d7561479681@gmx.com

----------

## dalu

Thanks for feedback deagol.

In my case both boot and rootfs use ext4

----------

## dalu

Inspecting further with kernel 5.2.8

genkernel generates vmlinuz-* files, the naming scheme has changed for about everything

grub doesn't add the initrd after the microcode cpio line

but even manually fixing this results in a system that doesn't boot.

So the last good bootable kernel here is kernel 5.1.16

None of the 5.2.x kernels boot

Now not even 5.1.16 boots anymore, altough it wasn't changed... 

and now it boots again... wtf

anyhow:

5.2.8 can't find the root device with a certain guid

The server has a megaraid sas 9260-4i raid controller.

I have checked, everything is [*] or [m]

 <*>   LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module

Something in kernel 5.2 doesn't like that raid controller

----------

## dalu

Resolved... but how.

systemd... apparently some change happened with kernel 5.2 and/or systemd that the devices were named differently

What was previously enp5s0 is now p5p1 (?!?)

I believe in the long run I'll have to ditch Gentoo because it's just too big of an administration effort.

This took almost a month to resolve, losing money because of server downtime time and again to experiment with different builds and configurations.

Asking for remote kvm time and again. It all takes time that could be usefully spend elsewhere.

so yeah systemd udev predictable naming convention apparently changed for no reason.

It wasn't announced anywhere. Might be a bug, who knows.

And I'll say something else. Ever since Linus was CoColded with the CoC kernel quality went downhill.

systemd-243 is out. Gentoo? zzzz sleeping on the job.

It's a sad state, everywhere.

I'm not saying I'm perfect, fuckups do happen. But sometimes you just have to wonder want people are thinking or not thinking.

Why would anyone touch a feature that works? And moreover commit freaking changes to master.

Anyhow yeah. 5.2 + systemd = fuckup

and [solved]

----------

## Hu

systemd is prevalent in a variety of distributions.  If your problem is that your systemd version doesn't work with that kernel, then you may be in trouble no matter where you go.  Was this problem not reproducible on a local test VM?

Kernel regressions happen, but Linus takes a very hard line against them.  If you identify the commit that caused the problem and report it, there is a good chance you can get it reverted, even if the problem is a bug in systemd that was provoked by a kernel change. *dalu wrote:*   

> systemd-243 is out. Gentoo? zzzz sleeping on the job.

 systemd-243_rc2 is in the tree as of 2019-08-22.  According to Wikipedia, the final release of 243 was only September 3, 2019; 6 days ago.  Considering how overgrown and invasive systemd has become, I'm not surprised that Gentoo didn't rush a new release straight into the main tree.  As you discovered, a bad build of systemd can bring down the entire system, so some caution is appropriate.  Maybe it should be in the testing tree by now, but unless there's a publicly documented critical fix in this version (and that fix is not backported to older versions), I'd wait another week before worrying.

----------

## elsandosgrande

I can confirm that the latest systemd release is in testing, as I have just finished building the update.

----------

## spork_kitty

Friendly reminder that one should not run ~arch in KEYWORDS if money is on the line.

----------

## Ant P.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> I believe in the long run I'll have to ditch Gentoo because it's just too big of an administration effort.
> 
> This took almost a month to resolve, losing money because of server downtime time and again to experiment with different builds and configurations.
> 
> Asking for remote kvm time and again. It all takes time that could be usefully spend elsewhere.

 

This kind of bile and bystander-blaming won't get you answers here.

If you want a distro where you can verbally abuse someone every time your own choice to install and misconfigure systemd breaks things, RedHat will gladly sell you a support contract.

----------

## Tony0945

Having absolutely no problems with latest 4.19.x and Openrc.

Really, you are running a server with cutting edge software? Why?

True, kernel.org calls it's kernels "stable release" but how can the release a week possibly have had stability testing? "Works for me, must be stable".

On my desktops I run mixed. stable system software and testing user software. On my server, I run strict stable.

----------

